# Mmmpphhh



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Poor november! He has been demoted from king to serf! Tundra doesn't even let him inside to loft! Tundra already is a pretty bad flyer, so I don't think wing clipping will help, but now he's grown huge and is always beating up November! I have to lock him and Tripp outside while November eats! Also...call me mean, but I don't really like him...he's all snooty and his personality just pisses me off. (but deep down I know I love him) Just being honest... 
Anyway. Should I just remove November from the loft, put him inside? Other than that I don't know how to stop that Tundra. Wing clipping, I have ruled out, and I dont have the funds or ability to split the loft...(there are three different food bowls, one for each, though Tripp and tundra share, more than enough perches too)


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

are they all males? do you only have 3 in the loft? you may need to get mates for them..


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

only November is mateless...Tripp and Tundra are in pigeon love I think, they have a nest together and everything.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I would get November a mate if I were you. November might disrupt and bug the other two when they have eggs + babies and he might even be aggressive or interfere.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Well then...imma call frank!


----------

